# residency



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

Do you have to get residency if you eu citizen living permantley in spain, on second attempt next week and it's such a pain in the backside travelling to palma as we live other side of island with no car ,thinking of not bothering if we get turned away again


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

musie said:


> Do you have to get residency if you eu citizen living permantley in spain, on second attempt next week and it's such a pain in the backside travelling to palma as we live other side of island with no car ,thinking of not bothering if we get turned away again


Yes if you live permanently in Spain.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Perhaps this link will be of assistance

https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

musie said:


> Do you have to get residency if you eu citizen living permantley in spain, on second attempt next week and it's such a pain in the backside travelling to palma as we live other side of island with no car ,thinking of not bothering if we get turned away again


yes you are required to register as resident 

why were you turned away last time - we might be able to give you some pointers


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

My wife, an EU citizen by birthright just had to register with the local police. Me, being American, went three times to the office in Huesca (about 75 km) and we don't have a car but trains and busses are easy. Anyway, each time we were told we needed something different (aposhilas, original this or that, etc). Anyway, that was three years ago and as you guessed, 
I am a resident now. Expect to tolerate incompetence. Also make a list of everything you need and try to outguess them.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Interesting

It's all a bit messy as if you are an EU citizen they cannot deport you for not having residency and fines being applied are very thin on the ground

Of course for a lot of reasons you need to/ should sort your residency


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There need be nothing complicated about getting your NIE/Residencia as long as you find out first exactly what documents you need and how many photocopies.
We got ours within a couple of weeks f arriving and thanks to the helpful information in the Sticky thread plus the Solicitud which we downloaded and printed we had zero problems. I had a look but I couldn't track down that form which doesn't mean it isn't there....but if it has indeed vanished, Mods might consider reposting..
It saved us a lot of time and trouble.
I seem to remember we needed Solicitud, passport, birth certificate, rental contract and passport sized photos plus photocopies of the docs and ten euros.
We arrived at the police station, were given a numbered ticket and within an hour had our NIE/Residencia....just like that!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> There need be nothing complicated about getting your NIE/Residencia as long as you find out first exactly what documents you need and how many photocopies.
> We got ours within a couple of weeks f arriving and thanks to the helpful information in the Sticky thread plus the Solicitud which we downloaded and printed we had zero problems. I had a look but I couldn't track down that form which doesn't mean it isn't there....but if it has indeed vanished, Mods might consider reposting..
> It saved us a lot of time and trouble.
> I seem to remember we needed Solicitud, passport, birth certificate, rental contract and passport sized photos plus photocopies of the docs and ten euros.
> We arrived at the police station, were given a numbered ticket and within an hour had our NIE/Residencia....just like that!


I had my NIE for some years before I registered as a resident, because I'd been a non-resident property owner, but like yourself I had no trouble at all with the registration process. However, it has to be said that it is rather more complicated now compared to how it was when you and I registered, as we didn't have to provide any proof of income nor health cover, and those seem to be the two areas where the most problems are encountered.

There are practical reasons why people should register, as well as it being a legal requirement (and I am firmly of the opinion that if we wish to reside in this country then we should abide by their laws - all of them, not just the ones that don't involve any personal inconvenience to ourselves. A couple of examples - if you're not a registered resident you will only be able to have a non-resident bank account, which means you won't qualify for any of the accounts which have no fees if you pay in a certain amount each month. If you ever want to register with the Spanish state health service, either to pay in via the Convenio Especial or, if you are a pensioner, with an S1 form, you will need to be a registered resident.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Learn stuff on here every day, never knew you needed birth certificate, thanks


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

If you are having problems consider using a gestor. 

Ours not only organised all the paperwork and fast tracked us through the system but picked us up and took us to the office where we had to register.

IMHO money well spent


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> If you are having problems consider using a gestor.
> 
> Ours not only organised all the paperwork and fast tracked us through the system but picked us up and took us to the office where we had to register.
> 
> IMHO money well spent


a resident registration cert is issued to everyone on the spot (EU citizens) - it has to be, according to govt. rules, assuming you have the correct paperwork

how exactly can a gestor 'fast-track' it?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Learn stuff on here every day, never knew you needed birth certificate, thanks


Aha- so I wasn't as dumb as I thought. You DONT need a birth certificate ( adult EU citizen)


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> a resident registration cert is issued to everyone on the spot (EU citizens) - it has to be, according to govt. rules, assuming you have the correct paperwork
> 
> how exactly can a gestor 'fast-track' it?


Perhaps 'fast-track' was not the right phrase. 

She organised a group of us to go to Alicante on the same day - she took us all there. 
A colleague of hers got there very early and got our numbered tickets. 
The colleague also did the going to the bank to pay and bringing the receipt back.

Our Gestor is well known by all the authorities in Alicante (foreigners office, police etc) and always seems to get her clients seen very quickly. It was the same when we got our original residents ID card (back in the days when we had the card). She got us in without having to queue and we had no waiting at all while others that were there independently were standing outside queueing.

So we use this gestor for all our official paperwork


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Perhaps 'fast-track' was not the right phrase.
> 
> She organised a group of us to go to Alicante on the same day - she took us all there.
> A colleague of hers got there very early and got our numbered tickets.
> ...


I see what you mean now - yes, that's how all good gestores work - a bit of _enchufe _never hurts


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

When I went to get my residencia, a posh English couple came in with a self- important little gestor and pushed theirway to the front of the queue. They were told smartly that all the tickets for the day had been issued and to go away and come back another day.
The posh English couple were most put out and loudly told the deflated gestor that she had wasted their time and money.
As they left, everybody patiently waiting clapped.
Another of those moments when I began to love Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I see what you mean now - yes, that's how all good gestores work - a bit of _enchufe _never hurts


As with finding jobs...


----------

